# Average latte art...



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm so bowled over by this happening today that I thought I'd better start another thread...

Certainly not ready for the big-boys and rock stars' thread - but not exactly latte art gone bad (I've seen plenty on that thread that hadn't gone bad at all). So this thread is for the middle ground - for those who are proud of their gradual improvements... Please everybody - stand up and give a big round of 'Meh...'.









Oh yeah - and by the way - it's a MASSIVE cup.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> Oh yeah - and by the way - it's a MASSIVE cup.


hahahaha! I was just thinking, that looks like you could fall into it and then read you already had that covered.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> hahahaha! I was just thinking, that looks like you could fall into it and then read you already had that covered.


I poured the milk from a 2 gallon bucket.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice socks! I do love a good foot shot... ?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Get on the good foot.

This could be the perfect thread for me. I often find myself posting efforts in FPF just because they're not that bad by my standards and it seems mean to post half decent pours in the 'gone wrong' thread as it might dishearten people. Ok there's something not quite right about a thread of just average latte art but I did just click 'subscribe' - one day maybe I'll genuinely graduate to the FPF thread?

Talking of which, what happened to Scotford's intended latte art class?


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Missy said:


> Nice socks! I do love a good foot shot...


I was hoping someone would notice. Working from home today - did I dress down? - well, yes, by most people's standards.. But for me, a pair of fancy yellow socks is enough no matter who comes to the door.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Er, when you say a pair of yellow socks is enough - I presume that isn't all?!


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Er, when you say a pair of yellow socks is enough - I presume that isn't all?!


Today, no. But I'd hate people to think I'd greet someone at the door without a nice pair of socks.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have been practicing as well


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive pretty much plateaued, but heres 2 from this morning

Raves signature blend, semi skimmed, produced on a gaggia classic in 8oz Denby

Very smooth drink


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Raves Monsooned Malaba AA, semi skimmed, produced on a gaggia classic with silvia wand in an 8oz Denby cup


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I do like the idea of this thread, hope people get behind it.

would be good to see some constructive advice from the pros


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

Phobic said:


> would be good to see some constructive advice from the pros


I'm a self proclaimed pro at making distinctly less than average latte art. From what I've seen here, the latte art is mediocre at best.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Made on a gaggia classi with silvia wand, semi skimmed, thecoffeelink ethiopia yirgacheffe in an 8oz denby.

Love this ethiopian yirgacheffe


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

JR you're being modest putting that in as 'average'.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

the strike through let me down on both those pours.

The top one I nearly scooped the coffee out with the jug near the end,, the bottom one it tailed off before i finished the strike through.

Still tasted superb though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's the strike through where most of mine go pear shaped. I either run out of milk or smash through far too heavy and pull it all out of shape.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

maybe its the pressure of seeing a nice tulip in the cup?

Shall try to hold my nerve more and not duff them up


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Well this is the closest to latte art I have managed so far, think I might be doing it wrong.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The only thing that you could say was "wrong" is that the art isn't facing the person if they're holding the cup by the handle. Apart from that it's just refinement of technique. Looks to me like you started off ok but sunk it with the strike through being a bit too heavy - which as I said above is the bit where mine typically go pear-o. Like below for example. And I got the angle wrong too.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks, is that bubbling after the pour common? I seem to get it after a couple of minutes every time.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dayks said:


> Thanks, is that bubbling after the pour common? I seem to get it after a couple of minutes every time.


Yes unfortunately it does happen quite a lot. Happens to most milk eventually, and I think it's to do with how fine (or not) your microfoam is. If you blast just a small amount of air in and then really spin it to incorporate it well, it tends to hold up better/longer. Although someone on here recently said that it happens more with lighter beans. Not sure how much difference roast level makes compared to steaming technique though.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

These are all far too good for me. I think I need to start a "really crappy latte art" thread!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Phobic said:


> These are all far too good for me. I think I need to start a "really crappy latte art" thread!


No, there is one already somewhere. There's the FPF thread for efforts that you're proud of, or for inspiration. Then there's this one for mediocre efforts, and there's 'Latte art gone wrong' for pours that are so bad they're actually funny.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

One of my efforts. Raves Mocha Java.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Craig-R872 said:


> One of my efforts. Raves Mocha Java.


That one does not look particularly average.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> No, there is one already somewhere. There's the FPF thread for efforts that you're proud of, or for inspiration. Then there's this one for mediocre efforts, and there's 'Latte art gone wrong' for pours that are so bad they're actually funny.


I don't want to be laughed at, I want to be consoled and helped!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Phobic said:


> I don't want to be laughed at, I want to be consoled and helped!


Come on,, lets see what stage you're at.

Incase you havent seen it,, this is where I was at. shows my improvement at latte art over the course of a year

[video=youtube;1Q71-R2nLfI]


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

2 from this morning

Both using thecoffeelink columbia supremo noble, semi skimmed milk made on the gaggia classic in a 8oz denby cup.

more onion than tulip










Introduced more air than I would have liked but think i got away with it


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Some random ones from a while back...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

DoubleShot said:


> Some random ones from a while back...


They've made mine look decidedly less than average and more in line with the gone wrong category.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I still can't steam milk consistently for toffee, lol! 

Without decent microfoam...may as well not bother with 'attempting' any art at all!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

DoubleShot said:


> I still can't steam milk consistently for toffee, lol!
> 
> Without decent microfoam...may as well not bother with 'attempting' any art at all!


I seem to be getting pretty consistent microfoam now (at least when I get the timing right on when I start steaming), but my standard art seems to be a white circle with crema around the edge.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

still nothing from phobic

Heres todays best so far.

tastes awsome


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

1st latte of december,,, had some milk left over after the pour and thought id sneak it in without disturbing the pattern


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I've produced utter rubbish recently. This is the best in a while!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

This was more an accident than anything else, but still my best.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nothing to write home about, but just seeing if I can getting photo to work with my new phone


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Until I get sorted out with a suitable machine, (hoping someone will have a new one for Christmas and they might like to sell their old one) then I'm currently using a French press to try and create microfoam. I've found the best so far is in a 3 cup Tesco press filled to the side label and microwaved on full power for 50 secs. Plunge like crazy for 2, max 3 strokes to add air, then approximately a further 15 - 20 strokes without breaking the surface. I found this more consistent than an aerolatte whisser.

Anyhow here is my first broadly half presentable effort - in an espresso glass (about 60mm dia)









sorry about the sideways, couldn't rotate it!

David


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

@DJA Turn your french press around 90 degrees then take a photo of that pour - may solve it









Well done on achieving that consistency with a manual method


----------



## DJA (Nov 22, 2016)

Actually it was the picture I posted that was sideways, but looking at my post again, it's now being displayed as I intended


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Several years of this (well... 6 to be exact) and I'm still rubbish:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

so modest Shrink. thats an ace one!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a bit lopsided!!


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thought I'd contribute


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

DJA said:


> Actually it was the picture I posted that was sideways, but looking at my post again, it's now being displayed as I intended


I was joking


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

This time my slightly flat attempt at a multi layer tulip!


----------



## JimBean1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yummy flat white this morning using Redber Xmas blend which is the best blend I've had to date.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

They said...go back to basics and start off with the simple stuff!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

My first attempt at latte art. Made using a Gaggia Classic with Silvia Wand, hope it falls nicely into the average category!


----------



## caffeinatedtrombonist (Oct 1, 2016)

This mornings efforts, thanks to poorly incorporated microfoam.


----------

